# Magazine Photo Opportunity



## GTOgto (May 17, 2010)

HEY GUYS, I AM A NEW MEMBER AND I WANTED TO PASS ALONG AN AWESOME OPPORTUNITY. THERE IS A SUSPENSION MANUFACTURER IN DALLAS TX (PMT FABRICATION) LOOKING FOR A 68-72 GTO WITH BIG MOTOR AND BRAKES(A REAL PERFORMER)THAT IS MAGAZINE WORTHY TO PARTICIPATE IN A SUSPENSION SHOOTOUT IN HI PERFORMANCE PONTIAC WITH THEIR PRODUCTS. I COULD NOT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS DUE TO THE FACT THAT IT IS IN NORTHERN FLORIDA IN MID JUNE....BAD TIMING AND TOO FAR FOR ME! CAN'T MAKE IT WORK. THEY HAD INDICATED THAT THEY WILL OUTFIT MY CAR AT NO COST TO ME IF MY CAR COULD REPRESENT THEM FOR THE MAGAZINE. WIN/ WIN FOR ALL. HOPE THIS WORKS OUT FOR SOMEONE....IT WOULD BE A REALLY GREAT CAR GUY EXPERIENCE FOR A SUMMER GETAWAY! GIVE THEM A CALL AND SEE IF THEY HAVE FOUND THEIR CANDIDATE YET! I WILL BE POSTING THE KIT THEY MADE FOR MY CAR.....AWESOME STUFF!! HERES THE LINK TO CONTACT THEM PMT Fabrication - Performance Suspension Components


----------

